# Coming to singapore from canada



## aliaman12 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi

I am a mechanical engineer got my masters from Canada and working here in renewable industry and making good money. I want to relocate due to personal reasons to come near to my home country. My question is , how is the job market for mechanical engineers and what salary I can expect with my 10 yrs of experience and qualifications from Canada.

Plz guide

Regards

Ali


----------

